# San Francisco Bay Area Event Masterthread?



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

Heya!

I'm from San Francisco myself and I'm always keeping an eye out for Halloween events/zombie walks in the area, but they seem pretty rare. 

This way we can keep all the news in one spot!

I know the DNA Lounge will have events on/around Halloween, but that's all I know for now.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

San Jose has they're annual Zombie walk, closest I know of.......


----------



## danandmeg (Jun 8, 2008)

For those of you in the Bay Area looking for a little bit of fun I always have enjoyed the Pirates of Emerson, which started out much like the haunts posted in this forum. I will be taking some co-workers again this year since it's so close to my office and is a fun stress-killer.

DL I owe you a call regarding those Buckies, I got super hectic and then bought a few of the Walgreens ones. Hope all is going well bud.

- Dan and Meg


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

danandmeg said:


> For those of you in the Bay Area looking for a little bit of fun I always have enjoyed the Pirates of Emerson, which started out much like the haunts posted in this forum. I will be taking some co-workers again this year since it's so close to my office and is a fun stress-killer.
> 
> DL I owe you a call regarding those Buckies, I got super hectic and then bought a few of the Walgreens ones. Hope all is going well bud.
> 
> - Dan and Meg


No prob on the Bucky's, ya can't beat the price for the mileage when buying skelly's from WG vs Bucky's ! LoL
Doing great with all kinds of Halloween Haunt projects as well as audio mixing for peep's here & customers  Hope alls good for you guys too !


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

& an FYI for those in SF Bay area, went to Winchester Mystery house's Fright Nite. Frigg'in awesome !!!!!!!!!!
They had a much better set up this year as this was they're second year now doing it, last year was pretty good, but this year the had a lot more gong on in the haunt maze with animatronic & actor scares ! Very well done & worth the $10 for the maze & 40 for house & maze. We did the grand flash lite tour, then hit the maze.

What was cool was they had AtmosFEARfx's axe killer vid viewable from the que line was really great ! & they had a few actors inside house peeking around corners from afar & area's that were off limits to create a feeling of ghosts, shadow people & Sara herself haunting you !!!! 

They really gave you that haunted feeling inside the house, my GF & her daughter swore that they saw Sara Winchester peering down from the top of a stair case......told them later that is was an actor.....LMAO

Here's a vid of the window axe killer: ( Ignore the people talking next to me.....)





Definitely worth checking it out for something different - IMO


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I always check out this site's events' calendar every year: http://www.hauntedbay.com/ 
I've never had a problem finding things to do in the Bay Area in October


----------

